# Hakuda, Hakushu and Karamiti



## K-man (Feb 10, 2011)

I am currently researching these areas with regard to the early days of karate. There are numerous articles on the web but generally no great depth. I even contacted the author of a Karamiti article but he was not inclined to disclose more than the article contained. I would be particularly grateful if any of you with an interest in MA history would be able to help, either on the forum or in private if you prefer. 




> Hakuda is is also known for the seizing, striking and kicking techniques which are executed both simultaneously and interchangeably, so that the hands and feet work together in unison; and the arm movements that are necessary for self-defense, are used for both seizing and striking. Many of these arm and hand movements are used in most Korean Hyung, and in Japanese and Okinawan Karate kata. This is not coincidence, because these arts are rooted in China as well. Thus it is suffice to say that through the study of Kata and Hyung application the techniques of Hakuda may be revealed.




Hakushu is more about the same trapping and submission techniques that we see in aikido and karamiti also seems in the same vein. The main difference is the lack of physical effort required. Unfortunately there doesn't seem to be much knowledge of these old systems that I can locate :asian:


----------



## G.Music (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi K-man, old thread but I just wanted to let you know if you are still around here that the author of that article was my instructor and best friend.  He passed away in 07, any questions you have about hakuda and hakushu just email me at senseimusic@shuritekempo.com and I will try to answer anything I can.


----------

